# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Temperatura y humedad: dos factores vitales para el crecimiento en invernaderos

## Distribuidor HANNA Instruments

Actualmente los invernaderos son una de las grandes alternativas para la producción de alimentos en general. Un invernadero es una instalación dentro de la cual se suministran racionalmente todos los factores que intervienen en el desarrollo de las plantas  como luz, agua, temperatura y nutrimentos (SAGARPA 2014).  
Es muy importante medir los factores mencionados con la finalidad de proporcionar las condiciones óptimas de crecimiento para cada una de las especies que se cultivan en los invernaderos. Uno de los factores que inciden en el crecimiento de una planta en un invernadero es la temperatura, ya que afecta directamente las funciones de fotosíntesis, respiración, permeabilidad de la membrana celular, absorción de agua y nutrientes, transpiración, actividades enzimáticas, etc. Las reacciones biológicas más importantes  no se pueden llevar a cabo si la temperatura del invernadero se encuentra por debajo de 0 ºC o por encima de 50 ºC, ya que por debajo de 0 °C el agua se congela, mientras que a 50 °C las proteínas se desnaturalizan. La temperatura óptima varía según las especies, pero casi siempre está comprendida entre 10º y 25 ºC (FAO 2002).  
Otro de los factores importantes en el crecimiento de las plantas es la humedad. La humedad es una medida del contenido de agua en la atmósfera, el agua se encuentra en forma de vapor y la máxima cantidad de vapor en la atmósfera tiene relación directa con la temperatura, por ejemplo: a una temperatura de 4.4 °C, 1 kg de aire húmedo contiene un máximo de 5 kg de vapor; a 37.8 °C, 1 kg de aire contiene 18 kg de vapor. El peso del vapor de agua contenido en cierto volumen de aire se conoce como humedad absoluta y se expresa en unidades de masa de agua por unidades de masa o de volumen de aire seco. La humedad relativa es el cociente entre el contenido de vapor en la atmósfera y la cantidad de vapor que saturaría el aire a la misma temperatura. Si la temperatura atmosférica aumenta y no se producen cambios en el contenido de vapor, la humedad absoluta no varía, mientras que la relativa disminuye. El punto de rocío es  la temperatura a la que comienza a condensarse el vapor de agua (Hernández-Rangel et al. 2014).  
Las plantas necesitan transpirar agua para trasportar los nutrientes, para refrigerarse y para regular su crecimiento. Esta transpiración depende del déficit de saturación entre los estomas y el aire, un déficit de saturación muy alto o muy bajo influye en la fisiología del cultivo y en su desarrollo, esto es: si la humedad ambiental es demasiado alta, el intercambio gaseoso queda limitado, lo cual reduce la transpiración y por consiguiente la absorción de nutrientes, pero si la humedad ambiental es muy baja, se cierran los estomas y se reduce la tasa de fotosíntesis (FAO 2002). 
Por otra parte, la humedad alta dificulta la polinización, pues el polen húmedo puede quedar pegado en los órganos masculinos. Además, puede favorecer el desarrollo de enfermedades, ya que si la temperatura del cultivo cae por debajo de la temperatura de rocío del aire, el agua se condensa y favorece el desarrollo de enfermedades por hongos (FAO 2002). 
Hanna Instruments tiene el equipo perfecto para medir estos dos parámetros tan importantes en los invernaderos, este equipo es el termohigrómetro HI9565 que es capaz de medir la temperatura y la humedad relativa en un solo equipo. Además con tan sólo presionar un botón, muestra el punto de rocío, el cual es importante para tener un buen control en los invernaderos. Este equipo es portátil por lo que puede transportarse de un invernadero a otro, tiene luz de fondo para utilizarlo en lugares poco iluminados y cuenta con un sistema de prevención de error por batería.     *Fuente: Boletín Digital Hanna Instruments  (Por: M. en C. Circe Guadalupe González Contreras)*Temas similares: MEDIDOR DE HUMEDAD PARA SUELOS CON SONDA DE 60 CM MEDIDOR DE PH Y HUMEDAD PARA SUELOS KELWAY Países Bajos: factores claves que impulsan la disminución de abejas silvestres Herramientas para fermentación y Humedad de Cacao invernaderos ,para cultivos de flores ,camarones ,secadores solares etc

----------

